# Our new babies...



## PunkRockStars (Sep 11, 2012)

Latest addition to Punk Rock Stars kennel pack... :wink5:


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Love the punk rock attitude . Nothing beats a bit of punk.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

omg he is stunning  he has got some large paws there lol


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

CUTE!!!!!! loving the wrinkles!


----------



## PunkRockStars (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone...we are very excited seeing those 2 beautiful babies in our kennel! Check out more on our website Punk Rock Stars Kennel


----------



## GEM01 (Jan 29, 2013)

They are gorgeous, their paws are huge


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh my god how gorgeous._


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow those paws!  xx

He's beautiful!! Makes Teddy look even teeny-weenier than ever lol. 

(Though I bet he'd still try and play with him! )


----------



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow they are both gorgeous. They are going to keep you busy. Lol


----------



## ODMANO (Feb 23, 2013)

gorgeous ...keep a good work


----------



## White Rose (Mar 6, 2013)

Lovely pup

The kennels you got the pup from, his breeding partner scans our dogs for us. Got some quality dogs.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 8, 2013)

So so cute xxxx


----------



## Jessy Paws (Mar 20, 2013)

wow I want them! They are just stunning, can see why you are proud to have them <3


----------

